
CCP bans third party gambling activities in upcoming Eve Online Ascension update - teh_klev
https://community.eveonline.com/news/dev-blogs/end-user-license-agreement-changes-coming-with-eve-online-ascension/
======
teh_klev
Some background reading:

[https://www.themittani.com/features/iwantisk-banking-
deniabi...](https://www.themittani.com/features/iwantisk-banking-deniability)

[http://crossingzebras.com/its-just-business/](http://crossingzebras.com/its-
just-business/)

